# Alienware Aurora aufrüsten? Welche sinnvollen Optionen gibt es?



## hydroplaner (11. Februar 2013)

*Alienware Aurora aufrüsten? Welche sinnvollen Optionen gibt es?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich besitze aktuell einen Alienware Aurora von Ende 2009 mit folgender Ausstattung:
i7 920 (2,66GHz, 8Mb, 4,8GT/s) auf einem mATX Intel MS-7591 Board (Alienware-Konfig zur Unterstützung der FX-Platine/Funktionen)
9GB DDR3 @ 1333MHz
Radeon 5870 HD, 1Gb
1-TB-SATA 7.200 (nicht näher spezifiziert)
Netzteil ist von Dell, 875W
CPU-Wasserkühler Asetek OEM

Das ganze System wird ohne Modifikationen betrieben und läuft soweit mit Win 7 Premium.

Was mich aktuell stört ist das recht hohe Geräuschniveau der Kiste. Vor allem der GPU-Referenzkühler "dreht ordentlich auf" bei entsprechender Beanspruchung.
Verwendet wird der Rechner neben etwas Fotobearbeitung ausschließlich für aktuelle Games.

Generell schwanke ich zwischen "punktuellem Komponententausch" bis hin zu komplett neuem Setup (bei vorhandenem Case)....und dafür hätte ich gerne ein paar Meinungen:

Mich würde interessieren, welche sinnvollen Upgrades mit entsprechender Kompatibilität möglich sind?
Lässt sich z.B. eine SSD einfach nachrüsten?
Lohnt es sich bei vorhandener Infrastruktur (nur) eine leistungsfähigere GPU einzusetzen?
Da ich das Case gerne weiterverwenden möchte, kommt nur ein microATX MB in Frage falls ein neuer Prozessor reinkommt.
Da stellt sich auch die Frage nach der Zukunftsfähigkeit? Lohnt sich der Wechsel auf einen 2011er Sockel?

Ob das neue Setup mit der FX-Platine (Netzteil, MB usw.) kompatibel ist, ist für mich nicht relevant. Die Lichterorgel brauche ich nicht zwingend für die Zukunft...

Danke & viele Grüße
Matze

P.S. bitte keine Diskussionen zur "Value for money" was Alienware angeht...


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (11. Februar 2013)

Eine SSD kann man ganz einfach nachrüsten. Eine neue Grafikkarte auch, allerdings solltest du deine CPU etwas übertakten, sofern das nicht gesperrt ist. Denn der i7 hat schon ordentlich zu kämpfen. Auf 3,6 GHz sieht das schon wieder ganz anders aus. Kannst du mal ein Bild vom Aufkleber des Netzteils hochladen ? 
Wieviel Geld steht denn zur Verfügung ?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Alienware Aurora aufrüsten? Welche sinnvollen Optionen gibt es?*

also, wenn eine wakü verbaut wurde sollte es eigentlich schon möglich sein, oc zu betreiben


----------



## hydroplaner (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Alienware Aurora aufrüsten? Welche sinnvollen Optionen gibt es?*

Foto vom PSU kann ich heute Abend nachreichen. Es handelt sich um das werksseitig verbaute. Dürfte wohl dem hier entsprechen: http://images.esellerpro.com/2131/I/718/61/aw2.JPG

Wie kann ich denn prüfen, ob die aktuelle Konfig übertaktbar ist? Kenn mich zugegebenermassen nicht wirklich gut aus 
Wichtig ist mir, das das System stabil (weiter)läuft...

Budget für das auf- bzw. umrüsten ist eigentlich offen. Mehr als 1500,- möchte ich für ein komplettes Upgrade bei vorhandenem Gehäuse nicht locker machen...

Bringt die SSD wirklich eine Performancesteigerung bei dem alten MB? Plug'n'play an den SATA?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Thallassa (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Alienware Aurora aufrüsten? Welche sinnvollen Optionen gibt es?*



hydroplaner schrieb:


> Foto vom PSU kann ich heute Abend nachreichen. Es handelt sich um das werksseitig verbaute. Dürfte wohl dem hier entsprechen: http://images.esellerpro.com/2131/I/718/61/aw2.JPG
> 
> Wie kann ich denn prüfen, ob die aktuelle Konfig übertaktbar ist? Kenn mich zugegebenermassen nicht wirklich gut aus
> Wichtig ist mir, das das System stabil (weiter)läuft...
> ...


 
Für 1500€ kriegt man aktuell einen High-End Gaming PC mit GTX690 der etwa 3 x so schnell ist, wie das was du gerade hast - am einfachsten und günstigsten wäre es, die Grafikkarte aufzurüsten - wobei eine HD5870 auch noch keine Krücke ist. 
Für 1500€ würde ich dann alles neu machen, nur LW und HDDs behalten - die OEM-Gehäuse sind ja nie so der Burner, da ist man immer sehr limitiert, was Upgrades angeht.


----------



## nick9999 (11. Februar 2013)

Du kannst dir zuerst eine GPU kaufen und deine CPU übertakten und wenn du dann nicht mit der Leistung zufrieden bist kannst du immer noch dem Rest wechseln.

Mein Freund hat gerade seine 5870 für eine 7950 getauscht, denn gerade wenn man Texture Mods benutzt sind die 1Gb VRAM schnell voll (Er hat einem AMD 1090t).

Edit: Das NT scheint ok zu sein es hat mehr als genug Leistung und die Effizienz ist auch gut, wie es mit Schutzschaltungen aussieht kann ich leider nicht sagen 

Eine SSD würde ich bei dem Budget auf jedem Fall kaufen. Auch wenn sie durch die SATA 2 Anschlüsse beim schreiben und lesen von Großen Dateien  gebremst wird, ist das egal. Das System und die meisten Programme bestehen aus vielen kleinen Dateien. Du solltest aber Windows neu installieren.

Ich würde dir entweder eine Crucial m4 oder Samsung 840 in gewünschter Größe empfehlen.


----------



## ct5010 (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Alienware Aurora aufrüsten? Welche sinnvollen Optionen gibt es?*

Das NT würde ich tauschen, vernünftigen Kühler auf die CPU (Macho), SSD (840 Basic), neue GraKa (7970 Windforce oder ASUS DC2T) und CPU ordentlich takten.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (11. Februar 2013)

Jup, so würde ich es auch machen. Eventuell muss aber auch das Gehäuse weichen. Denn der Macho ist recht hoch, da kann es sein dass der Abstand zwischen Seitenteil und Mainboard zu gering ist.


----------



## nick9999 (11. Februar 2013)

Wie sieht die Belüftung des Gehäuses aus? Wo und welche Lüfter sind verbaut?


----------



## Gameover91 (11. Februar 2013)

Also bei dem Budget würde ich ein komplett neues System aufbauen und einfach ein neues Case dazu kaufen.
Wenn dir das Case gefällt würde ich das neue system so aufbauen das es ins alte Case passt.


----------



## hydroplaner (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Alienware Aurora aufrüsten? Welche sinnvollen Optionen gibt es?*

Hallo Leute,

erstmal danke an Euch für das umfassende Feedback!
So wie es sich darstellt, hat meine CPU also noch etwas Luft durch entsprechendes OC. Dazu werde ich mich mal belesen und Versuche starten. Ich meine sogar, dass das Alienware BIOS hier schon OC-Profile anbietet. Werde ich mal prüfen!

Das Gehäuse sieht folgendermassen aus. Es geht recht eng zu, da eben "nur" ein microATX verbaut ist. Lüftergrößen sind angebeben, ebenso die Richtung der Luftflüsse. Das Gehäuse ist nach oben komplett offen mit Siebblech...


Worauf muss ich achten, wenn ich eine neue GPU einbaue. Abgesehen vom Handwerklichen und dem Platz- bzw. Kühlluftbedarf?

Viele Grüße
Matze


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Alienware Aurora aufrüsten? Welche sinnvollen Optionen gibt es?*

Das mit den OC Profilen würde ich nicht machen ! Man sollte das alles selbst ausloten um die niedrigst mögliche Spannung einzustellen.
Die OC Profile benutzen fast immer viel zu hohe Spannungen 

Eigentlich musst du auf nichts achten ...
Richtig verkabel und verschrauben, dann passt das 
Welche Spannung liegt denn unter Last bei deinem i7 an und wie sieht das mit den Temperaturen unter Last aus ?


----------



## MonKAY (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Alienware Aurora aufrüsten? Welche sinnvollen Optionen gibt es?*

Die beiden 40er und die beiden 92er sind sicherlich auch nicht gerade Leisetreter.
Der Platz für eine Graka sieht doch ganz gut aus.


----------



## Threshold (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Alienware Aurora aufrüsten? Welche sinnvollen Optionen gibt es?*

Rechner verkloppen und was gescheites kaufen.


----------



## hydroplaner (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Alienware Aurora aufrüsten? Welche sinnvollen Optionen gibt es?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Rechner verkloppen und was gescheites kaufen.


 
Ahhhh so....


----------



## ExtremHardcoreSchrauber (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Alienware Aurora aufrüsten? Welche sinnvollen Optionen gibt es?*

Also ich würde auch ein komplett neues System empfehlen. Die 1500€ die du zur Verfügung hast, bräuchtest du noch nicht einmal ganz!


----------



## Threshold (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Alienware Aurora aufrüsten? Welche sinnvollen Optionen gibt es?*



hydroplaner schrieb:


> Ahhhh so....


 
Nicht staunen sondern machen.


----------



## cerbero (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Alienware Aurora aufrüsten? Welche sinnvollen Optionen gibt es?*

A. Bei deinem Budget ist ein komplett neuer leistungsfähiger (und auch leiser) PC kein Problem.

B. Falls du doch erstmal auf und umrüsten willst: 
- Beim Grafikupdate drauf achten das du die passenden  Stromversorgungs-Stecker vorhanden hast (sollten 1 bis 2 6polige Stecker  sein) Einen kann man auf dem Bild sogar erkennen. -> dürft kein Problem sein.
Vom Stromverbauch solltest drauf achten das du bei <200w bleibst, das ist in etwas das was deine bisherige auch verbraucht. Und das die neue Grafikkarte in der Länge auch noch ins Gehäuse passt. Zollstock dranhalten reicht.
Ausm Stehgreif raus: Schau nach einer 7870 die dir gefällt. (Wenn sie leise sein soll, achte einfach auf große Lüfter...) ~200 €
- SSD: der Leistungssprung ist deutlich. Auch an einem SATAII-Port. Samsung mit 250 GB ~160 €
- Krachmacher: die 92 gehen vermutlich noch, was richtig laut sein dürfte sind die 40 mm Lüfter. Im Deckel mal schauen was da an Bohrungen vorhanden ist und gegebenenfalls gegen 1-2 leise 120 oder 140 mm Lüfter tauschen. ~30 Euro.
Den 40mmLüfter der über der Grafikkarte sitzt und die beiden 92mmLüfter mit einem 12Vauf7V adapter einfach in der Drehzahl reduzieren. Bei 7Volt sollten die immer noch problemlos anlaufen.  ~3x 2 €

c. keine Ahnung wie verstaubt/dreckig dein Wasserkühler ist, aber einfach mal vom Gehäuse abschrauben und in Lüfter udn Kühlkörper zerlegen und absaugen kann schon helfen.


----------



## Speedy1612 (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Alienware Aurora aufrüsten? Welche sinnvollen Optionen gibt es?*

Ich würde eine 7870 Boost holen und dazu eine 128GB SSD...

Hatte selber den 920er der geht ganz gut.

OC auf 3,6-3,8Ghz und die 7870 Boost Ocen ist Sie auf dem Niveau einer 7950

Die Boost kostet bei Caseking 209 € absoluter Preisschlager


----------



## Lyph (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Alienware Aurora aufrüsten? Welche sinnvollen Optionen gibt es?*



hydroplaner schrieb:


> Was mich aktuell stört ist das recht hohe Geräuschniveau der Kiste. Vor allem der GPU-Referenzkühler "dreht ordentlich auf" bei entsprechender Beanspruchung.
> Verwendet wird der Rechner neben etwas Fotobearbeitung ausschließlich für aktuelle Games.


 
Ich würde den PC so gewinnbringend wie möglich verkaufen und dir ein neues System empfehlen:

*CPU:* Intel Xeon E3-1230V2 ~192€
*CPU-K:* Thermalright HR-02 Macho ~32€
*MoBo:* Gigabyte GA-H77-D3H ~78€
*Ram:* 2x 8GB DDR3-1600 Corsair Vengeance ~88€
*GPU:* ASUS GTX670-DC2OG ~367€
*SSD:* Samsung SSD 840 Series 250GB ~146€
*HDD:* Western Digital Caviar Green 1000GB ~57€
*opt. LW:* LG Electronics GH24NS95 ~16€
*PSU:* be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ~84€
*Case:* Fractal Design Define R4 ~96€
*Fan(s):* 3x Noiseblocker NB-eLoop S-Series B12-PS ~51€

=> ca. *1207€*

Die drei Lüfter würde ich dann wie folgt verbauen: Einen vorne (unten) einsaugend, einen auf den Macho schnallen und einen hinten (oben) rausblasend.

So solltest du ein nahezu lautlosen PC haben, der neben Gaming-Power noch Multithread-Anwendungen für Bildbearbeitungen aller Art dank Xeon (ein i7 ohne OC-Möglichkeit) und 16GB Ram locker schultern kann.

Möchtest du dein Budget von 1500€ mehr ausreizen würde sich ein i7-3770k (~280€) auf einem Z77 Board (z.B. ASUS P8Z77-V für ~149€) anbieten. Kühlen würde ich den i7 dann möglichst leise mit einem Prolimatech Genesis (~55€) und darauf genschnallt zwei Noiseblocker NB-eLoop S-Series B12-PS. Mit dem P8Z77-V Board könntest du dann ein Lüfterprofil via Fan Xpert 2 erstellen (~400-500rpm @ Idle, ~800rpm @ Last).


----------



## Threshold (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Alienware Aurora aufrüsten? Welche sinnvollen Optionen gibt es?*

Wozu der Macho beim Xeon?


----------



## Lyph (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Alienware Aurora aufrüsten? Welche sinnvollen Optionen gibt es?*

Um einen "Silent-PC" zu realisieren.


----------



## Threshold (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Alienware Aurora aufrüsten? Welche sinnvollen Optionen gibt es?*

Das geht auch mit dem Sella.


----------



## Lyph (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Alienware Aurora aufrüsten? Welche sinnvollen Optionen gibt es?*

Bei so einem Budget würde ich den Macho aber vorziehen, da er nochmal etwas leiser ist.


----------



## blautemple (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Alienware Aurora aufrüsten? Welche sinnvollen Optionen gibt es?*

Der Unterschied zwischen Unhörbar und Absolut Unhörbar ist aber eig nicht da


----------



## Lyph (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Alienware Aurora aufrüsten? Welche sinnvollen Optionen gibt es?*

Der Sella wird schon hörbar, gerade beim Xeon. Zumindest hatte ich das mal gelesen.


----------



## Threshold (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Alienware Aurora aufrüsten? Welche sinnvollen Optionen gibt es?*



Lyph schrieb:


> Bei so einem Budget würde ich den Macho aber vorziehen, da er nochmal etwas leiser ist.


 
Und wieso mehr Geld verbraten als nötig tut?
Der TS hat hart für sein Geld gearbeitet. Er sollte es nicht sinnlos verplempern.



Lyph schrieb:


> Der Sella wird schon hörbar, gerade beim Xeon. Zumindest hatte ich das mal gelesen.



Wird er nicht. So eine Konfiguration baue ich 1x die Woche zusammen und der Xeon ist selbst bei 50% Drehzahl noch kühl -- bei 0,1 Sone. 
Wenn du 0,1 Sone als laut empfindest kann dir sowieso keiner mehr helfen.


----------



## Speedy1612 (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Alienware Aurora aufrüsten? Welche sinnvollen Optionen gibt es?*

Es reicht doch einfach eine neue Karte und eine SSD wieso muss man hier im Forum immer alles neu Kaufen....... ?

Wenn ihm das dann noch immer nicht reicht kann er die Karte und SSD als Grundstein für ein neues System nehmen....


----------



## KastenBier (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Alienware Aurora aufrüsten? Welche sinnvollen Optionen gibt es?*

Mich würde mal interessieren, wieviel hat der Alienware damals neu gekostet? Und auch wenn du keine Diskussionen darum möchtest, bist du mittlerweile von dem Alien-Virus geheilt?


----------



## Thallassa (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Alienware Aurora aufrüsten? Welche sinnvollen Optionen gibt es?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wird er nicht. So eine Konfiguration baue ich 1x die Woche zusammen und der Xeon ist selbst bei 50% Drehzahl noch kühl -- bei 0,1 Sone.
> Wenn du 0,1 Sone als laut empfindest kann dir sowieso keiner mehr helfen.



:'( ja leider. Mich stört der wirklich niedrige Geräuschpegel meiner Kiste schon auch gerne mal. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema 

Was den Sella angeht, wenn der mit 800 - 1000 RPM läuft, ist er aus einem guten silent-System nicht herauszuhören. Mir sind aber auch schon Scherze untergekommen, bei denen meine Kollegen einen verbaut haben, zusätzlich zu nem schallgedämmten Gehäuse - aber dann vergessen haben, den Lüfter vom AsRock Board regeln zu lassen - default stellt AsRock ja immer auf full on ->


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Alienware Aurora aufrüsten? Welche sinnvollen Optionen gibt es?*



Speedy1612 schrieb:


> Es reicht doch einfach eine neue Karte und eine SSD wieso muss man hier im Forum immer alles neu Kaufen....... ?
> 
> Wenn ihm das dann noch immer nicht reicht kann er die Karte und SSD als Grundstein für ein neues System nehmen....


 
Das sehe ich eigentlich auch so. Neues Gehäuse, neues Netzteil, CPU Kühler und Grafikkarte. Eventuell noch eine SSD. 3,6 GHz sind wirklich, ja fast wirklich mit jedem i7 920 drin.
Der TE wird sich dann wundern wie schnell und leise sein System dann ist.
Klar wäre eine neue CPU schneller - aber da der TE keine Mehrleistung braucht - warum ?


----------



## BlackNeo (12. Februar 2013)

Das Sytem kann man ohne CPU und MoBo schlecht weiterverkaufen 

Was der TE auf jeden Fall machen sollte. Dafür sollte man noch einiges bekommen, da ja die meisten Leute Alienware mit krassem High-End asoziieren. Die wissen ja nicht mal was da an Hardware drinnen steckt xD


----------



## hydroplaner (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Alienware Aurora aufrüsten? Welche sinnvollen Optionen gibt es?*

Danke für Euren Input!

So wie es sich hier darstellt, gibt es zwei "Lager" mit gänzlich unterschiedlichen Meinungen:
1. System komplett veräußern und generell neu aufsetzen
2. CPU ausreizen und GPU, NT & SSD aufrüsten

Aktuell tendiere ich eher zur Variante 2, da mir...
....zum einen das Case nach wie vor zusagt.
....absolute Topleistung für meine Anwendungsfälle nicht erforderlich erscheint.

@KastenBier: der Rechner kostete damals knappe 1700,-. Kein Virus, also auch nicht heilbar  Ich habe schon andere Hobbies und PC-Zusammenbau & Rumkonfigurieren gehörte (bislang) nicht dazu. Daher habe ich mich für ein Komplettsystem entschieden...

Viele Grüße


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (12. Februar 2013)

Wie sieht es denn leistungsmäßig aus ? Spürst du "Leistungsengpässe" ?


----------



## Speedy1612 (12. Februar 2013)

Version 2 ist wirklich erst einmal die Sinnvollere Variante


----------



## hydroplaner (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Alienware Aurora aufrüsten? Welche sinnvollen Optionen gibt es?*

So Gentlemen,

seit gestern Abend läuft der 920er auf 3,2GHz. Soweit so gut, evtl. tweake ich ihn bei Bedarf noch auf 3,6 hoch.

Zur weiteren Zusammenstellung habe ich mir folgende Komponenten ausgesucht:
GPU: 7970 Vapor GHz Edition

PSU: Enermax Platimax 850W

SSD: Samsung 840 Pro, 256GB

Lüfter: Be quiet! Silent Wings 2, PWM (in 92 und 120mm)

Was haltet Ihr davon? Ist das Overkill? Ich möchte, zumindest bei o.g. Komponenten, die kommenden 2-3 jahre "Ruhe" haben.....

Zu einem späteren/erforderlichen Zeitpunkt wird CPU und MB nachgerüstet....

Viele Grüße
Matze


----------



## Speedy1612 (13. Februar 2013)

Eine sehr gute Zusammenstellung 

Aber ein 580W NT von zB BeQuiet sollte reichen


----------



## Gameover91 (13. Februar 2013)

Das Netzteil ist ein wenig oversized die entwicklung geht ja zu immer sparsameren komponenten also wirst du das nur benötigen wenn du irgendwann SLI betreiben willst.
Die ssd ist top mit das beste was es aktuell gibt.
Von der 7970 würde ich keine ghz edition nehmen die haben wohl zu hohe spannungen und sind dadurch ein bischen zu hitzig.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Alienware Aurora aufrüsten? Welche sinnvollen Optionen gibt es?*



hydroplaner schrieb:


> So Gentlemen,
> 
> seit gestern Abend läuft der 920er auf 3,2GHz. Soweit so gut, evtl. tweake ich ihn bei Bedarf noch auf 3,6 hoch.
> 
> ...


 
eine ghz edition würd ich nicht nehmen, eher diese: PowerColor Radeon HD 7970 V3, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (AX7970 3GBD5-2DHV3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
nt ist sowas von overpowered, nimm dieses: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 550W ATX 2.3 (P10-550W/BN200) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
die pro version der ssd ist geldverschwendung, nimm eine von denen: Samsung SSD 840 Series 500GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TD500BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder Samsung SSD 840 Series 250GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TD250BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## hydroplaner (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Alienware Aurora aufrüsten? Welche sinnvollen Optionen gibt es?*

Danke Leute,

jetzt bin ich aber etwas abgehängt: mein aktuelles DELL NT hat eine 875W-Spezifikation.
In Post #18 wird ein größeres/effizienteres NT empfohlen bei Einsatz einer stärkeren GPU mit merh als 200W!?

Warum von aktuell 875W runter auf ~0,5kW? Hat das mit den aktuellen Schutzschaltungen zu tun?

@ Gameover91 / der pc-nutzer
Ich suche ne halbwegs leise Karte......


----------



## KaiTorben (13. Februar 2013)

hydroplaner schrieb:


> Danke Leute,
> 
> jetzt bin ich aber etwas abgehängt: mein aktuelles DELL NT hat eine 875W-Spezifikation.
> In Post #18 wird ein größeres/effizienteres NT empfohlen bei Einsatz einer stärkeren GPU mit merh als 200W!?
> ...



In post #18 steht Schwachsinn, ein VERNÜNFTIGES 400-500 Watt Netzteil reicht locker. 
Das Dell ist ein billiges Schrott-Netzteil, das bringt wahrscheinlich, nur ein paar hundert Watt auf der wichtigen 12 V Schiene. 

GraKa: GA windforce, Powercolor PCS+, Asus DC2


----------



## kev2k (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Alienware Aurora aufrüsten? Welche sinnvollen Optionen gibt es?*

Wenn du schon ein Enermax Platimax kaufen willst reicht auch das kleinere davon:
Enermax Platimax 500W ATX 2.3 (EPM500AWT) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich


----------



## Speedy1612 (13. Februar 2013)

Du kannst dir aufgrund der Effizienz sicher sein das wenn 500 drauf steht auch 500 rauskommt....

Ob das bei dem dell zutrifft wage ich zu bezweifeln.... da steht 800 drauf und vllt t wenn überhaupt vllt 500watt bei raus


----------



## Gameover91 (13. Februar 2013)

soweit ich weiss haben in der Preisklasse Asus und Gigabyte die besten Kühlkonzepte.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Alienware Aurora aufrüsten? Welche sinnvollen Optionen gibt es?*

Jup, die Sapphire GHz Edition ist recht laut. Die VTX3D X-Edition ist aber auch einen Blick wert 
Beim Netzteil würde ich das be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 580W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-580W/BN198) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 550W ATX 2.3 (P10-550W/BN200) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland holen wenn du dir ein klasse Netzteil holen willst.


----------



## cerbero (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Alienware Aurora aufrüsten? Welche sinnvollen Optionen gibt es?*



KaiTorben schrieb:


> In post #18 steht Schwachsinn, ein VERNÜNFTIGES 400-500 Watt Netzteil reicht locker.



Danke für die freundlichen Worte. Besonders da ich nichts über ein neues Netzteil sagte.


----------



## Spookryder (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Alienware Aurora aufrüsten? Welche sinnvollen Optionen gibt es?*

als SSD wuerde ich dir lieber die normale 840 mit 250Gb empfehlen.

1stens sparst nen paar euronen
2tens merkst du keinen Unterschied von der Performance her es sei denn du willst unbedingt Benchen, ansonsten tut es die Normale Samsung 840 SSD


----------



## Threshold (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Alienware Aurora aufrüsten? Welche sinnvollen Optionen gibt es?*



cerbero schrieb:


> Danke für die freundlichen Worte. Besonders da ich nichts über ein neues Netzteil sagte.


 
Hättest du aber lieber machen sollen.


----------

